# rabbit headshot



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Went for a walk with a mate and headshotted this rabbit with a hexnut


----------



## Blackbriar (Apr 30, 2013)

Mate, I 've not been out for weeks (too hot to take the dogs !), but I've GOTTA get back out now ! 

Great shooting and love that new kit of yours - might save up some milk bottles and see about knocking one up ! You got Asda blues on it ?


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Ye mate double asda blues 20mm straight cuts


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nicely done!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

You makeing up for lost time good shooting.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Certainly am lads thanks, ive got you that yew fork aswell mate i will get it posted off to you asap


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

How u gonna cook that mate


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

youcanthide said:


> Certainly am lads thanks, ive got you that yew fork aswell mate i will get it posted off to you asap


No rush when ever you get time keep up the good work our bow season opens up next month so I will get to post more kills then I alawys take my ss with me and take small game while waiting for deer and hogs.


----------



## ShadyBeach (May 28, 2014)

Nice! Your quite the hunter!

Brian


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> How u gonna cook that mate


I'm not mate im saving it for another 3-4 week for when i start training the hawk again, will use it as a lure


----------



## olie (Jul 6, 2014)

sweet


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Shot !


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

nice shot thos hexnuts shore do work good


----------

